# How Deep Do I plant the Seeds in the Soil?



## Ozymandias

How Many inches beneath the surface do you plant the marijuana seeds?


Thanks.


----------



## FrostyNugz420

i think it's about half an inch.


----------



## GanjaGuru

Yep. 1/2" deep.  Moisten the soil first, cover the seed, lightly firm the soil and moisten the soil again.

Plant the seeds on their sides.


----------



## Ozymandias

Thanks Guys,
      Another quick question... you know i'm new at this, and i have read so many different guides but they all leave out the little things like, how deep... my next question is.... How much water at a time should be given to it? and how often... every day, every other day?


----------



## skunk

keep moist all the time until seedlings sprout probably everyday. its probably best to cover with saran wrap to hold the moisture in also so you can see when it sprouts . then take saran wrap off to air out also give it light.


----------



## FrostyNugz420

after they have sprouted i gave them water every other day or so. Just enough to keep the dirt slightly moist. The worst thing you can do is drown your plant with water.


----------



## skunk

yes i agree with that frosty . that and also over fertilizing .but he needs to keep the seedling moist. also watering is dependent on the soil he has whether there is abundance of perlite and vermiculite if there is none in his soil it is likely to not hold water retintion and will dry out sooner .


----------



## M...

No need to fertilize starters, they don't have the ability to process nutrients at all.


----------

